# Vegan snake.



## Scleropages (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey man... killing is bad.
Be at one with the animals.
peace out.
Love.
Broccoli is the new rat.
Vegan life.
haha


----------



## Emilie (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, can't imagine his nutrition requirement will be satisfied though. At least you got a VERY good feeding response on that one


----------



## harlemrain (Nov 29, 2012)

That's pretty funny but aren't you worried it will be bad for him? I'm not an expert or anything but my first thought would be what if he has digestion issues? That would be one massive vet bill....


----------



## caliherp (Nov 29, 2012)

Lmao that snake must be aggressive as hell.


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 29, 2012)

You have some very strange snakes Mr Blue.... new morph for PETA


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 29, 2012)

coastalcarpet12 said:


> That's pretty funny but aren't you worried it will be bad for him? I'm not an expert or anything but my first thought would be what if he has digestion issues? That would be one massive vet bill....


dont be a worry wart snakes are hardy animals , if they can break down a full rat bones and all than broccoli would be like soup


----------



## Tari-Q (Nov 29, 2012)

That is nothing short of awesome. Will be interesting to see how it comes out the other end :/


----------



## mikey_mike (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you post an update when he poos please. Im very curious about how this is going to turn out? Was the broccoli scented with rodent?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

hahah i pissed my self laughing and the whole office looked at me.. Gold thanks for sharing..


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome! Thats a cool...still what ever made you think....gonna feed my snakes vegies tonight haha?


----------



## sharky (Nov 29, 2012)

see kids, even snakes eat their broccoli!


----------



## Stuart (Nov 29, 2012)

Im confused and yet awed. Thats pretty awesome.

What were the thoughts behinds trying it or was it one of those, "Lets just see what happens" moments?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha I am in hysterics with these photos!!!! Justdragons my whole office just did the same thing to me! :lol:


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> dont be a worry wart snakes are hardy animals , if they can break down a full rat bones and all than broccoli would be like soup



Even though the snakes digestion has evolved to digest rodents not plant material...

but any way LOL thats gold


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 29, 2012)

EEEwwww Vegan???? I would just 'brick' it!!! I once yelled at my Rottweiler because i caught her eating lettuce when i had just got her some fresh beef from the butchers..  lol


----------



## Troyster (Nov 29, 2012)

Broccoli is toxic to many animals so I'd be interested to follow this along also


----------



## Xanthine (Nov 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> if they can break down a full rat bones and all than broccoli would be like soup



You do realise that breaking down bone is very different to breaking down cellulose, which is one of the main components of plants, right? Bone is hydroxyapotite, basically calcium and phosphate in a 1:1 mix, and ionic, like a salt. Really, it's not that hard to break down. There's no animal which can break down cellulose. Cows have bacteria to do it, so do rabbits which have to eat their poo again to get enough energy to live. Not to mention that lots of cellulose and cellulose-like structures do tend to absorb lots of water into the gut and cause bloating, which is something we can deal with, but I really don't see a snake being able to deal with it.

Plus, yeah, it's toxic to a whole bunch of mammals and lower organisms.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 29, 2012)

Disclaimer: Broccoli is not toxic to reptiles but contains oxalates that bind calcium. 
This snake eats rats, but as you see has had carrots and broccoli before.
DO not feed your snakes greens!.
lol

She has eaten broccoli before, the broccoli was followed by a mouse to help her break it down.
she will not die.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 29, 2012)

a few years ago we were told a story of a keeper who was a Vego and therefore so should her pets the dog was ok adding rice and vitamin pwd etc but the diamond at 18 mnths was starting to look a bit sickly .
When she took it to the vet he was disgusted and took the snake and reported her . Even though i dont think feeding it vegies only is smart or reporting her was the right thing to do, i think that the fact that the snake had made it to 18 mths was impressive


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, if you consider that the animals which snakes eat - rodents, rabbits, birds etc generally eat grains and grasses.. I would surmise that much like other "carnivores", snakes do require a certain small amount of roughage and fibre in their diet and usually get it from the stomach contents of whatever they have devoured. In this case, the dear little snakey-poo in the picture just by-passed the fluffy casing and happily munched out on the veges lol.


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ohhh Paul..... You didnt tell them about your pretty scrubby that is turning purple from feeding it rodents on a strict beetroot diet??? They have color enhancers for fish and now it looks like Paul has stumbled on a whole new world of snake color enhancers ... copyright it quick before someone else does


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope it was organic! Wouldn't be waiting around for the farts though  Broccoli is a common component in diets for vego lizards though, so it shouldn't do any harm.

Jamie


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 1, 2012)

great thread mate

i would never have believed it,had there not been pictures

just gotta love carpets.....!!!

cheers shaun


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to know some news of this one.

Does it already pooped?


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)

shaunyboy said:


> i would never have believed it,had there not been pictures



This.


Thread is awesome, regardless.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2012)

Now for a few Brussels sprouts and some cauliflower cheese


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahahahah thats funny 

Cathy


----------



## Anunnaki (Dec 7, 2012)

Even though it may not be harmful to the snake it still begs the question why you would do it? And then take photos of it?
I can only imagine the public execution that would follow if it was a newbie posting those photos.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL always good for larf Paul,.... it may speed up the metabolism, it does in humans. 

Next you'll have a gecko on rice thinking it's termites.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 7, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> I would like to know some news of this one.
> 
> Does it already pooped?



Yup, all passed and fine.



Anunnaki said:


> Even though it may not be harmful to the snake it still begs the question why you would do it?



"Reasons".


----------



## saintanger (Dec 7, 2012)

never thought a snake would eat veg. but i still wont be feeding mind veg


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow...just wow!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2012)

now thats what i need!!!

i've always been unsure how id go feeding mice and rats to them, since im a vegatarian, and have pet mice. LOL!


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 8, 2012)

Anunnaki said:


> Even though it may not be harmful to the snake it still begs the question why you would do it? And then take photos of it?
> I can only imagine the public execution that would follow if it was a newbie posting those photos.



i hear what your saying regards a newbie keeper,but.....

being honest i thought this thread was educational

i would NEVER have believed it had i not seen the pictures,everytime i look at them i just think...

wow thats unbelievibley nuts :shock::shock::shock:

cheers shaun


----------



## -Peter (Dec 8, 2012)

I have tempeh mice, silken tofu rats and nutmeat rabbits available(all sizes). Also we will be selling a line of salt, in the near future, that looks like bacon pieces.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 8, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Yup, all passed and fine.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## ouroboros (Dec 22, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> ... Eating plants will not save the world!



I'm guessing you don't know any (level headed) vegans. It's not about saving the world and for some it's not about consuming meat. It's about the way in which we treat and process animals for food. Yes there are some veganazis out there but try not to lump them all in the same box as the good ones. 

By the way, I'm a meatatarian. I have a few vego and vegan friends.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess it will clear out the bowels?


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 22, 2012)

First a female prime minister & now THIS.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry but I am thinking Asparagus next.

(Maybe been watching to much Master Chef)


----------



## paultheo (Dec 26, 2012)

thats just crazy funny.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Dec 26, 2012)

Broccoli is high in calcium and iron, its makes great bird feed, so it's just taking a line out from the chain, instead of bird eat veg and snake eat bird, now snake just eat veg and everyone happy


----------



## DebDeb (Apr 14, 2013)

ahhh flexatarian


----------



## LaraJane (Apr 15, 2013)

Snake liver cleanse, awsome lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2013)

ive been told coastals will eat anything, now im convinced lol interesting however i think i will stick 2 rats


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting indeed I have heard of garter snakes eating incects but veg lol


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 16, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> ive been told coastals will eat anything, now im convinced lol interesting however i think i will stick 2 rats


The snake in the pictures is a jungle


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2013)

hahahah I just read these comments , LOLOLOL


Jungle is fine btw


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2013)

Scleropages said:


> hahahah I just read these comments , LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> Jungle is fine btw


You worry me sometimes Mr. BlooBoob. I was wondering with the beetroot, would that actually WORK?!


----------



## Nellynake (Jun 11, 2013)

How's it going? is it on rats yet?

I keep coming back to this thread lol


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 13, 2013)

:shock:Er...:|um...:lol:hahaha!!

Could not help but quietly giggle.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Scleropages said:


> Hey man... killing is bad.
> Be at one with the animals.
> peace out.
> Love.
> ...


Just a quick couple of questions. Firstly did you cook the broccoli and secondly if so was the broccoli still warm?


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 14, 2013)

Has it moved on to small Cauliflower yet ? :lol: or Broccolini ???:lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Has it moved on to small Cauliflower yet ? :lol: or Broccolini ???:lol:


Now broccolini would be new age wouldn't it. Maybe some pea shoots as garnish.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Now broccolini would be new age wouldn't it. Maybe some pea shoots as garnish.


 only when cooked in a bag in water


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 15, 2013)

:facepalm:


----------

